# Como añadir logos,dibujos etc., en pcb ares???



## oxanderv (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola a todos acudo a ustedes pues me encuentro investigando como se hace para agregar algún logo a las PCB en Ares de proteus; e intentado pero cada vez que trato de agregar una imagen el 
programa me genera el siguiente mensaje ¨please use your art package to convert the bitmap to black and white by reducing the 'colour depth` to 2. ARES will display the black pixels in the colour of the layer on which the bitmap is placed. The white pixels will be treated as trasparent.¨. Efectivamente el logo que estoy usando esta en blanco y negro pero no he podido agregar la imagen.
Agradezco de antemano la ayuda que me puedan ofrecer, espero poder mostrarles buenos resultados; igualmente seguiré investigando en caso de encontrar la respuesta la subiré al foro.
Gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Nov 2, 2010)

tu imagen abrela en paint y guardala como *.bmp monocromo, posteriormente en ares usa la opcion importar bmp y la seleccionas y colocas. LISTO!!!
Evidentemente que en ares seleccionas primero el layer donde la vas a ubicar.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 2, 2010)

aguevara dijo:


> tu imagen abrela en paint y guardala como *.bmp monocromo, posteriormente en ares usa la opcion importar bmp y la seleccionas y colocas. LISTO!!!
> Evidentemente que en ares seleccionas primero el layer donde la vas a ubicar.



Buen dato, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## oxanderv (Nov 2, 2010)

Muchísimas gracias ya lo puse en practica les envio la imagen de la pcb que use como prueba con la imagen, espero me disculpen pues el diseño de la pcb no es el mas indicado pero la verdad es que por el afan de montarle la imagen no puse el cuidado que merece, pero el resultado es satisfactorio y de esta forma podemos ponerle un poco mas de profesionalismo a nuestros diseños con nuestra propia marca.... jejeje
espero poder ayudarles con los conocimientos que poseo acerca de proteus; nuevamente agradezco la atencion prestada.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Nov 7, 2010)

Que interesante no sabia que proteus permitiera eso.

Super! que buen aporte!


----------

